# كيف اجعل الكلوركس الوان ذو قوام غليظ



## م | مصطفى (29 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

عندما أصنع الكلوركس ألوان أضع تايلوز و بولي و ملح كمواد مغلظة ففي البداية يظهر الكلوركس ذو قوام غليظ و لكن بعد فترة ليست كبيرة أجد أن الاكسجين اكل هذا القوام و أصبح الكلوركس مثل الماء دون أي قوام و أكل اللون أيضاً مع العلم أني أضع 1ك أكسجين على البرميل ال 120ك
فماذا أفعل لتثبيت اللون و أي مادة أستعملها كمغلظ و ما نسبتها على ال120ك بحيث يبقى القوام غليظاً باستمرار
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 يوليو 2014)

على ما يبدو ان التركيبه التى تتحدث عنها بها خطأ ما - هل تستطيع ذكرها - مقادير وطريقة تصنيع - ثم لماذا الاضطرار للمتخن.


----------

